# vinyl supplier



## Jmar22 (Sep 30, 2009)

Does anyone have a vinyl supplier that has quality vinyl that is competitively priced with good service?

Thanks


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

David @ Joto, Roger @ heatpressvinyl.com, Coastal


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

stahl's, imprintables warehouse, transfer express.


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

If your looking for regular sign vinyl try Ordway Sign Supply - The Complete Source for Today's SignMaker.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

try Specilaty graphics we have forum discount
Specialty Graphics Supply offers vinyl cutters, heat presses, transfer sheets, sign and t-shirt vinyl and more


----------



## RemySL (May 5, 2010)

I'm near Milwaukee, WI. I use Fellers. Coincidentally, they have a warehouse right by me; that was awesome to find out. I can call in an order and just go pick it up... no shipping fees and no waiting. See if they have a warehouse near you. Regardless, I've had very good exchanges with them.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Jmar22 said:


> Does anyone have a vinyl supplier that has quality vinyl that is competitively priced with good service?
> 
> Thanks


What are you looking to heat apply to? Also, are you looking for a soft vinyl, or a thicker vinyl?


----------



## aminkarim (Mar 30, 2010)

target transfers UK


----------



## trendlogo (Oct 16, 2007)

I just placed an order with Heat Transfer Warehouse - Heat Transfer Vinyl, Cad-Cut Vinyl, Heat Transfer Materials . They sell Thermoflex - all kinds. They have both 15" and 20" wide and are very competitively priced. You can buy just 1 yard of a color (great for those "weird color" jobs using vinyl that you will NEVER use again). The more you buy, the less per yard. You can get a 5 yard roll for just 32.50, compared to $39.25 and up at my local suppliers. They also have 3 different grades of reflective - not sure of the brand.
Small drawback is that they are in North Dakota, good news is they offer free shipping on $150 orders, so I stocked up on White and Black. I'm so happy I found them.


----------



## ANDYGSSA (Sep 9, 2009)

Try Stahls ID Direct. They offer a huge variety of heat applied vinyl's for any type of garment. They have both 15 inch and 20 inch rolls, they also sell by the yard. The more you buy the less it cost. If you order from the website they give even bigger discounts and they offer discounts to repeat customers.
If you do the cost comparision to other companies Stahls ID Direct is actually less expensive and you are guaranteed the highest quality product.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

MYDAMIT said:


> try Specilaty graphics we have forum discount
> Specialty Graphics Supply offers vinyl cutters, heat presses, transfer sheets, sign and t-shirt vinyl and more


I second specialty. Great company to work with.


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

Fellers for everything no T-shirt and Coastal Business


----------



## Jmar22 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone I will probably find one of these suppliers to do business with.


Thanks


----------



## diezelwear (Dec 25, 2009)

scg said:


> Fellers for everything no T-shirt and Coastal Business


 
what do you mean "no t-shirt" for fellers? i have started using fellers recently and it's been great so far. and they have T-shirt vinyl. it's called fibron. i am unsure of who they get it from, but it presses and feels just like thermoflex plus to me. thermoflex was all i was using and i was buying it from specialty graphics. they also have awesome customer service and good pricing. the only reason i have gone with fellers lately is because they are local and they carry oracal 651 for decals. i like the fact that i can call in an order at 8 in the morning and by 9 or 10 someone from the warehouse calls me and let's me know it's ready to go pick up. the down side has been having to see Frank Feller on every frickin page in their catalog. i really don't think someone can love themselves anymore than him


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

I "third" Specialty Graphics! Great customer service, and they carry a very wide variety of products; most you can purchase by the foot.


----------

